# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  انعقاد الزيجة كنسيا لا تحكمه القواعد المدنية

## عبدالله

انعقاد الزيجة كنسيا لا تحكمه القواعد المدنية 
بقلم: المستشار د‏.‏ عوني برسوم 

الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية‏,‏ وهو المذهب الغالب علي المسيحيين المصريين‏,‏ هي كنيسة طقسية‏Ritualchurch,‏ بمعني أنها قائمة علي مفاهيم عقائدية كتابية تبدأ منذ بطريركها الأول القديس مارمرقس الرسول في سنة‏1964‏ بالإسكندرية‏,‏ ويتدرج بعده البطاركة حتي بطريرك اليوم وهو المائة والسابع عشر‏.‏ 
الزيجة مسيحيا لا تفهم بمفهوم عقد كتابي يحرر بين طرفيه ذكر وأنثي‏,‏ بل هي قائمة علي مراسم طقسية كنسية عقائدية متصلة بعقيدة الجسد الواحد التي نص عليها الكتاب المقدس بلا رجعة أو تغيير أو تطوير أو أي تصور آخر‏.‏ إن الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا لا يعيبه شيء من ناحية الشكل والمضمون القانوني البحت المتصل بالعقلية الإنسانية المجردة عن الإيمانيات في أن من يتزوج له أيضا منطقيا أن يتزوج مرة ثانية بعد الانفصال‏.‏ إن عقد الزواج الذي يحرر علي نموذج‏76‏ مكرر عدل أمر من الأمور القانونية اللازمة لانعقاد الزواج قانونيا ومدنيا تثبت فيه العلاقة قانونا بجميع البيانات اللازمة في هذا الشأن بثبوت الزيجة واعتمادها من السجل المدني‏,‏ والمعاملة بشأنها قانونا أمام الجهات الرسمية المختلفة في الدولة‏.‏ إن الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الإدارية العليا هو حكم يلزم من يقوم بإجراءات إتمام التراضي الزيجي بأن يحرر هو النموذج‏76‏ مكرر عدل من ثلاث صور‏,‏ واحدة للحفظ لدي الدولة‏,‏ والأخريين لكل طرف واحدة‏.‏ إن هذا الأمر لا خلاف فيه من ناحية الشكل‏,‏ لكن من ناحية الموضوع يختلف جذريا فلا يستطيع المأذون قانونا‏(‏ الكاهن القس‏)‏ أن يحرر هذا النموذج ما لم تنعقد الزيجة كنسيا أمامه بمعناها الروحي العقائدي‏,‏ إذ لابد أن يقوم بطقوس ومراسم وصلوات وطلبات وابتهالات إلي الله لإحقاق الجسد الواحد بين الطرفين إيمانيا‏,‏ ومتي تم ذلك كنسيا بمستندات الكنيسة كان له أن يحرر النموذج‏76‏ مكرر عدل‏.‏ إنه لا يوجد في هذا العالم من يستطيع أن يجبر الكاهن القس علي إقامة الصلوات والطقوس والمراسم الإيمانية الكنسية بقلبه قهرا‏,‏ بل إن قداسة البابا لا يملك أن يأمر علي خلاف نصوص الكتاب المقدس بأن يأمر الكاهن بأن يقوم بهذه الصلوات‏.‏
ومن ثم قام العائق الأول الذي لم يفهمه مصدر الحكم‏,‏ وهو أن الانعقاد الكنسي للزيجة مقدس وملزم‏,‏ ولا يستطيع أن ينصرف الحكم بإلزام الكاهن القس بالقيام بالطقوس والصلوات والمراسم الإيمانية قهرا عنه‏,‏ لأن معني ذلك التداخل في إيمانيات الشخص وعقيدته‏.‏
إن الشخص الذي تم تطليقه بعلة قانونية كنسية لا تحرمه الحريات العامة حقوق الإنسان الخاصة بأن يتقدم للزيجة للكنائس الفرعية الأخري‏,‏ وهي بالآلاف كاثوليكية وروحية وكلدانية وموازنة وبروتستانت‏,‏ فهي تستطيع أن تقبله وتحقق طلبه‏,‏ فضلا عن أن الزواج المدني القانوني أمام جهات الشهر والتسجيل المختلفة يعطي لأي إنسان مسيحي أو غير مسيحي الحق في أن يعقد زواجا مدنيا مباركا من الدولة‏.‏
الموضوع سهل الحل ومقبول من الناس عقلا‏.‏

----------

